
“Some Did Not Have Socks. Their Hair Was Dirty.” - couchand
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/07/kids-at-clint-border-crisis-immigration-lawyer-weighs-in.html
======
NotSammyHagar
This is just horrible and disgusting and words can't even describe how I feel.
I can't stand to see my country doing this to children. Yet I feel helpless to
do anything. My federal government representatives have all come out strongly
against this inhuman treatment so... what do I do next? Imagine this happening
to your own kids. To anyone's kids.

